# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  2کنکوره !!

## abnos

سلام / آیا از رشته ی ریاضی میشه کنکور انسانی هم داد؟؟!رشته ی اقتصاد رو دوست دارم اما بازار کارش رو نمیدونم چطوره!!!

----------


## Parniya

هم رشته ریاضی هم انسانی همزمان نه

اما اگه فقط انسانی شرکت کنی اره میشه

----------


## hossein_R

> سلام / آیا از رشته ی ریاضی میشه کنکور انسانی هم داد؟؟!رشته ی اقتصاد رو دوست دارم اما بازار کارش رو نمیدونم چطوره!!!


ینی فکر میکنی اقتصاد از رشته های ریاضی بازار کارش بهتره؟؟! :Y (558): 
حالا روانشناسی و حقوق یه چیزی

----------


## kourosh35

> سلام / آیا از رشته ی ریاضی میشه کنکور انسانی هم داد؟؟!رشته ی اقتصاد رو دوست دارم اما بازار کارش رو نمیدونم چطوره!!!


سلام
تا جایی که من می دونم،رشته علوم اقتصادی بین سه رشته ی ریاضی،تجربی و انسانی شناور و مشترکه و شما از طریق کنکور ریاضی هم می تونید این رشته رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## MehD

بله درسته

اقتصاد جز رشته های مدیریتیه و از هر 3 رشته میتونید برید

----------


## Amiir

> ینی فکر میکنی اقتصاد از رشته های ریاضی بازار کارش بهتره؟؟!
> حالا روانشناسی و حقوق یه چیزی


ببخشید شما از کجا میدونید بازار کار اقتصاد خوب نیست؟؟؟بهتره برید تحقیق کنید , سوال کنید و بعد بیایین اطلاعات بدید که باعث گمراهی بقیه نشین.
اقتصاد از جمله رشته هایی هست که نو پا بوده , شرایط به گونه ای هست که خواستار متخصص این رشته رو به افزایش هست و به شدت دنبال نیروی متخصص هستن(البته دانشگاه محل تحصیل هم تاثیر مهمی داره)
برای مثال مهندسین شهرسازی و عمران قبل شروع یک پروژه از اقتصاددان ها استفاده میکنن و برآورد بودجه میکنن و بررسی میکنن که آیا این پروژه صرفه اقتصادی داره یا نه.
و  ...

*+++بهتره بین رشته ها(انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی) مقایسه صورت نگیره.قبلا توی انجمن یه همچین بحثی صورت گرفت و ... .*




> بله درسته
> 
> اقتصاد جز رشته های مدیریتیه و از هر 3 رشته میتونید برید (مدیریت اقتصاد)


*اقتصاد از رشته مدیریت جداست!!!مدیریت اقتصاد نداریم!!!رشته علوم اقتصادی که به زیر شاخه های نظری , بازرگانی , نفت و گاز و... و رشته مدریت که به زیر شاخه بازرگانی , مالی , بیمه اکو و ... تقسیم میشه.*

----------


## MehD

> ببخشید شما از کجا میدونید بازار کار اقتصاد خوب نیست؟؟؟بهتره برید تحقیق کنید , سوال کنید و بعد بیایین اطلاعات بدید که باعث گمراهی بقیه نشین.
> اقتصاد از جمله رشته هایی هست که نو پا بوده , شرایط به گونه ای هست که خواستار متخصص این رشته رو به افزایش هست و به شدت دنبال نیروی متخصص هستن(البته دانشگاه محل تحصیل هم تاثیر مهمی داره)
> برای مثال مهندسین شهرسازی و عمران قبل شروع یک پروژه از اقتصاددان ها استفاده میکنن و برآورد بودجه میکنن و بررسی میکنن که آیا این پروژه صرفه اقتصادی داره یا نه.
> و  ...
> 
> *+++بهتره بین رشته ها(انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی) مقایسه صورت نگیره.قبلا توی انجمن یه همچین بحثی صورت گرفت و ... .*
> 
> 
> 
> *اقتصاد از رشته مدیریت جداست!!!مدیریت اقتصاد نداریم!!!رشته علوم اقتصادی که به زیر شاخه های نظری , بازرگانی , نفت و گاز و... و رشته مدریت که به زیر شاخه بازرگانی , مالی , بیمه اکو و ... تقسیم میشه.*


آره راس میگی، ولی معمولا دانشکده هاشون یکیه، حواسم نبود

----------


## abnos

انسانی و ریاضی گفتید نمیشه همزمان داد هنر چطور ؟! بازار کار طراحی صنعتی فک کنم بهتر باشه...

----------


## Amiir

> انسانی و ریاضی گفتید نمیشه همزمان داد هنر چطور ؟! بازار کار طراحی صنعتی فک کنم بهتر باشه...


*ببینید امکان کنکور دادن همزمان در در رشته از رشته های ریاضی , تجربی و انسانی وجود نداره.
اما میتونید هر کدوم از این سه رشته رو انتخاب کردید, علاوه بر اون رشته , همزمان در کنکور هنر یا زبان یا هردو هم شرکت کنید.*

----------

